# Websites, Flash, and Web Galleries, OH MY!



## opendoors926 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm redoing my website and was wondering if people knew of any good free flash templates for web galleries? Or even just some unique examples to get some creative juices a'flowin. Thanks guys!


----------



## Rere (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there,

I use Coffeecup photo gallerey. It's not free, but very inexpensive. Be sure you go to the authentic Coffeecup website, though. You can check out my website and see what it's like.

It's pretty easy and they have forums and support.


----------



## leslieowings (Apr 8, 2009)

I use wix.com.

Pretty much in love with that site right now lol.


----------

